# Pigs Ear Farm Feb 2014



## cunningplan (Feb 15, 2014)

Like every thing in this life, every thing has its ups and downs, Last weekend was a big up with Hobbits and another I have yet to post and today was one of them downs. Was out of the house by 6 and on our (HT & me) way to a well known South Wales farm location. We parked up and walked the mile or so (Including having to wade through some flooding and getting soaked in the process) we got there, we walked around and around and there was no way we were going to get in, we even went into the barn attached (I wish I had at least taken a photo of the very old tractor in there) to see if there was a entry point. In the end it was a walk back though the flooding to get back to the car 
This was our second point of call, I found this on google and we had no idea what was going to be there, Guess what?? Not a lot  So I ended up trying to make a Silk Purse out of a Pigs Ear (Hence the name) with what photos I did get.
(The only good this to happen was I had a couple of goes down the slide at the Model T  )

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157641021897023/















































































That's all Folks


----------



## woodland pixie (Feb 15, 2014)

I actually love these! So colourful! The peely orange and blue paint, the mildew or weird paint round the light switches, the 70s curtains and the ivybog...nice!! They lied! You can make a silk purse from a pigs ear


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 15, 2014)

This is really a nice looking house,not smashed up and a intact loo!!great photos.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 15, 2014)

Lovely stuff, I love those old light switches.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 15, 2014)

Never mind!
Still good to see new stuff


----------



## Rgsltd (Feb 15, 2014)

Would love to see a pic of the tractor if you go back,love restoring old tractors


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 16, 2014)

Rgsltd said:


> Would love to see a pic of the tractor if you go back,love restoring old tractors



It would be a long way to go, I do wish now I had, but I was so pissed off that we could not get in I didn't even get mu camera out.
It was quite old and I have never seen one like it, the front wheels are only about a foot apart, (when I first looked I thought it only had the one)


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 16, 2014)

Last week I bought Photoshop elements and this was the first location and Time I have taken photos in RAW, I did some very slight editing in elements then converted them to jpeg. I have been having problems with glair and this seams to have sorted that out so I am pleased with the photos


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 16, 2014)

I really like this, especially the curtains on the stairs. 
Excellent work


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 16, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> It was quite old and I have never seen one like it, the front wheels are only about a foot apart, (when I first looked I thought it only had the one)



It's an old International Harvester machine made in the US parent plant. Commonly called a crop row machine, the width of the rear wheel track could be narrowed or widened by moving the wheels along a keywayed axle shaft. This allowed the tractor to work along rows of growing crops or young vines etc.


----------



## Badger (Feb 16, 2014)

The light switches & fireplaces are great. Why would there be a Mk2 Vauxhall Astra wheel upstairs though?


----------



## chazman (Feb 16, 2014)

great stuff. i can picture an episode of the sweeney coming from here when it was in good nick and those lime green curtains were all the rage. thankyou


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 16, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It's an old International Harvester machine made in the US parent plant. Commonly called a crop row machine, the width of the rear wheel track could be narrowed or widened by moving the wheels along a key weighed axle shaft. This allowed the tractor to work along rows of growing crops or young vines etc.



No not one of them to modern, got a swoopy bonnet like a old ford.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 17, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> No not one of them to modern, got a swoopy bonnet like a old ford.



Though Dirus is correct in one point - it would be a tractor set up for crop row work. Lots of tractors could be set up like this. I've an old Fordson Super-major and some of these were adapted like this, and some actually do have a single front wheel like you first thought! Anyway, good report thanks!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 17, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> No not one of them to modern, got a swoopy bonnet like a old ford.



Suggest you look through this lot - if you've got the inclination!

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/piclist.htm

We had plenty of old stuff pass through the family farm but none had a 'swoopy' bonnet. In fact the majority of the early IH, Case, McCormick or other US derived kit looked very angular and bonnet-less Some of the late 50's Italian machines - Fiat? - may have had more modern tinware. Perhaps the tractor in question is actually not as old as I imagined -


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 17, 2014)

oops !!!!!!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2014)

A splore's a splore!
Lol the vehicle site doesn't like you borrowing their image does it! 
Some ace light in there, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 18, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> oops !!!!!!!!



Yes, sorry about that! This was the only site I could find in a hurry - the two sites I had book marked have buggered off into the ether, to be seen no more evidently.


----------

